# Intexus Gmbh



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2004)

Hallo!!

Reicht es eigendlich aus,wenn ich die 0190,und Co., sperren lasse,umzu verhindern das irgendwelche Dialer sich einschleichen?????
Wir sollen auch einen netten Betrag an die T-Com zahlen,auf Nachfrage
sagte man mir das ich einen Nachforschungsantrag stellen müßte um zu erfahren was sich dahinter verbirgt. Das einzige was der unsympatische 
Telecom Mitarbeiter mir sagen konnte war,daß eine Firma Namens Intexus Gmbh dahintersteckt!? 

Leider habe ich keinen blassen schimmer vom Internet...  

Vieleicht kann mir ja irgend jemand helfen!!!???????


----------



## Dino (8 Mai 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...Reicht es eigendlich aus,wenn ich die 0190,und Co., sperren lasse,umzu verhindern das irgendwelche Dialer sich einschleichen..


Um von vornherein einen Irrtum auszuschließen: Ein Dialer kann sich immer einschleichen, ganz egal, was gesperrt ist! Es ist nur die Frage, ob er seine Aufgabe erfüllen kann. Wenn er also eine 0900 wählt, diese aber gesperrt sind, wird er sein Ziel nicht erreichen. Wohl aber ist er auf dem Rechner vorhanden und funktionsfähig.





> ...daß eine Firma Namens Intexus Gmbh dahintersteckt!...


Nutze doch einfach mal die Suchfunktion des Forums mit dem Begriff "Intexus". Du wirst feststellen, dass dieser Firmenname eine der Hauptvokabeln im Forum ist.
Intexus betreibt Dialer bzw. stellt Dialer zur Verfügung, von denen Du möglicherweise (noch) einen auf Deinem Rechner hast. Diesen gilt es zu finden, um festzustellen, ob er über eine gültige Registrierung bei der RegTP verfügt. Hat er keine oder ist sie - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - zurückgenommen worden, besteht - zumindest nach Ansicht der RegTP - keine Zahlungspflicht.
Ein weiterer Anhaltspunkt ist die gewählte Nummer, wahrscheinlich eine 0900-9. Ich denke, dass diese Dir bekannt ist. Zumindest muss sie dem (unsympathischen) Telekom-Mitarbeiter als Bezug für seine Aussage vorgelegen haben. Auch mit ihr lässt sich in der Datenbank der RegTP schnüffeln.
Und wo finden wir den Zugang zu dieser Datenbank?

HIER


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Mai 2004)

... und hier findest Du unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Um von vornherein einen Irrtum auszuschließen: Ein Dialer kann sich immer einschleichen, ganz egal, was gesperrt ist!



Richtig. Aber nicht der hier.
Ich weiss, ihr hasst es wenn man so etwas sagt, aber ich kann einfach nicht anders;

Ich finde ihr solltet die Leute darüber aufklären, dass es eben verschiedene Dialer gibt, und nicht nur "DEN" urtypischen Abzock-Dialer, den es nurnoch gibt weil ihn eine Untergrund-Drücker-Mafia am Leben erhält.

Ich finde solche Seiten hier eine gute Institution für Fälle wie Digital Web, Matlock, verschiedene BVs usw., aber dass solche Fälle in einen Topf mit Intexus, GN (und vielleicht auch Aconti, Libereco... und es gibt noch soviele die nie zur Sprache kommen...) geworfen werden zeugt meines Erachtens einfach nur von Unkenntnis (was kein Angriff auf jemanden sein soll).

Mir scheint es eher so, dass es hier wie in allen Foren Enthusiasten gibt, die irgendwann mal rein gestossen sind und es als nette Freizeitaufgabe gesehen haben, für so etwas zu kämpfen (eine Art Gotcha für gesittete Menschen), und die andere Sparte dafür ist, dass es im Net generell alles kostenlos geben soll und die Zahlungsart "Dialer" dabei nur eine nebensächliche Zielscheibe ist.

Also @Fragensteller:
Du hast vielleicht Glück, und die Nummer ist, wie bereits gesagt, von der RegTP zurückgezogen. In jedem Fall hast du (oder jemand in deinem Haushalt) 2 mal die Preisangabe gesehen, und die 3 mal bestätigt, das ist eine Tatsache. So etwas nennt man dann wohl Lehrgeld für verschlossene Augen.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2004)

AK (WS Ltd schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde solche Seiten hier eine gute Institution für Fälle wie Digital Web,
> Matlock, verschiedene BVs usw., aber dass solche Fälle in einen Topf mit Intexus, GN


mhh , ist aber seltsam, daß du hier so wohlwollend für diese Unternehmen Partei ergreifst 

Unter den "deregistierten" (rechtskräftig ) befinden sich allein 400000 von MP und Intexus ist 
schlicht der Nachfolger von MP (Ein neuer Mantel macht keinen anderen Menschen aus jemandem) 
Und wenn du mir etwas Zeit zur Suche gibst , dann zeig ich dir wo es in der DB der RegTP auch 
 für die Dialer von GN und Intexus nur so rot blinkt wie ein Kirmesfeuerwerk. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2004)

Ich ergreife Partei für sie, weil ich seit ziemlich langer Zeit mit ihnen zusammen arbeite, und nur das Beste über sie sagen kann.

Intexus, bzw. Mainpean war seit je her das einzigste Unternehmen, welches intensiv mit der freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle, als auch mit den Behörden zusammengearbeitet hat (und das schon sehr viel früher, als die RegTP kam). Wenn man, egal ob als Kunde oder B2B-Partner eine Frage hat, erhält man umgehend qualifizierte Auskünfte (Ich kenne kein einziges Unternehmen in Deutschland, welches derart schnell und gut auf Anfragen reagiert). Darum möchte ich auch Fragenstellern hier im Board raten, bevor sie in irgendwelchen privaten Foren die Problematik schildern, sich einfach an Intexus zu wenden.

Und das sage ich unabhängig.

Zu den zurück gezogenen Dialern: Ist eine recht komische Sache, ich verkneife mir dazu lieber die Kommentare. Artet sonst in Polemik aus.


----------



## technofreak (8 Mai 2004)

Aaron (WS Ltd.) schrieb:
			
		

> Und das sage ich unabhängig.
> 
> Zu den zurück gezogenen Dialern: Ist eine recht komische Sache, ich verkneife mir
> dazu lieber die Kommentare. Artet sonst in Polemik aus.



Immer her mit den Kommentaren, wir sind begierig sie zu lesen, ansonsten gelten solche Äußerungen nicht .

Hier hat MP schon x-Mal gepostet, aber nie dazu Stellung bezogen. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2004)

Nein. 

Ich halte, zumindest die Stamm-Poster und Moderatoren dieses Forums hier, für so intelligent sich die ganze Sache mit den zurückgezogenen Registrierungen einmal neutral (ohne Hass auf Einwahl-Programme) anzuschauen.

Angefangen bei der Erfindung der Registrierung, den ersten Presse-Mitteilungen der RegTP (Überlastung der Behörde wegen 400k Datensätzen), dem offenen Brief von Mainpean an die Behörde usw...

Jeder der über 18 Jahre alt ist und somit seine Erfahrungen mit Behörden gesammelt hat, wird sich zumindest einen Teil davon erahnen können, sofern er sich wirklich mit der Thematik beschäftigen will.

Ich möchte mich nicht darüber auslassen, es ergibt sich daraus eine Endlos-Diskussion, Unverständnis und viele Fragezeichen.


----------



## technofreak (8 Mai 2004)

Mit so versteckten und nebulösen Anspielungen geht das nicht, das ist nicht zu akzeptieren, entweder du 
äußerst dich klar und deutlich (hier wird keinem der Kopf abgerissen ) schon gar nicht anonymen Postern 
(du bist nicht angemeldet, daher so anonym wie jeder andere Gast,  Gast Nicks haben 
keinerlei Zuordnung) oder unterlass das. Immerhin fabulierst  du mit diesen Anspielungungen, daß es bei  
bei der Deregistrierung  der Dialer seitens der RegTP nicht mit "rechten Dingen" = illegal 
zugegangen wäre , das ist eine  schwerwiegende Unterstellung, für die du  entweder 
Beweise vorlegst oder die Andeutungen zurückziehst .

tf


----------



## Dino (8 Mai 2004)

Jaja,....seufz...

Kommen wir doch mal wieder zurück auf das "Einnisten eines Dialers" bzw. auf meine kleine Randbemerkung...





> Ein Dialer kann sich immer einschleichen


Das Wörtchen "Einschleichen" verwendete der "Gast", der sein Problemchen im Eingangs-Posting schilderte. Und ich deute das mal so, dass der Gast nicht bemerkt hat, was er da gerade mit seinen OKs bestätigt hat. Und das vermutlich deshalb, weil er davon ausging, dass das, was folgen soll, kostenlos ist. Vor diesem Irrtum hätte ihn ein Hinweis *zentral* auf der Startseite in großen und kontrastreichen Lettern bewahrt. Aber das ist eben immer noch nicht State of Art. Nee, schade aber auch, dass ein solcher Hinweis auf die Gebühren Pflicht ist. Aber wenn es denn schon sein muss, dann drücken wir es eben verschämt in irgendeine Ecke der Seite. Einen sinnvollen Kontrast zum Hintergrund opfern wir dann noch dem Seitendesign und außerdem - Gott sei's gedankt - gibt es ja auch noch kleine Schriftgrade.
Und das ist genau das, was ich auch unter dem Begriff "Einschleichen" verstehen würde. Ein Dialer muss sich nicht klammheimlich über irgendeine Funktion unbemerkt installieren und ausgeführt werden. Es reicht auch schon, wenn man mit den verschiedensten Methoden vom Wesentlichen des Angebots abgelenkt wird, nämlich den Kosten bzw. die Tatsache, dass es sich um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2004)

*Gute Dialer?*

AK (WS Ltd.) schrieb:


```
Ich finde solche Seiten hier eine gute Institution für Fälle wie Digital Web, Matlock, verschiedene BVs usw., aber dass solche Fälle in einen Topf mit Intexus, GN (und vielleicht auch Aconti, Libereco... und es gibt noch soviele die nie zur Sprache kommen...) geworfen werden zeugt meines Erachtens einfach nur von Unkenntnis (was kein Angriff auf jemanden sein soll)
```

Die positive Einschätzung von GN usw. kann ich aus eigenem Erleben nun wirklich nicht nachempfinden. Als Mitglied der Webmaster-Gilde mag man, mit Blick auf munter sprudelnde Einnahmequellen (durch häufig unfreiwillige Kunden), dies ja so sehen, als User, der  Ziel eines Abzockversuches geworden ist, jedoch überhaupt nicht.
Dies gilt sowohl für die Vergangenheit als auch für die heutigen Aktivitäten dieser Unternehmen. Die Anforderungen der Reg TP sind nun wahrlich bekannt. Wenn die Anforderungen nicht erfüllt werden (Folge = Zulassungsentzug), dann ist dies nur sachgerecht und rechtskonform. In der Tat mag es allerdings ein Beleg für die Seriosität der gesamten Dialerbranche sein, wenn Unternehmen wie GN - sogar von Insidern - als positive Ausnahmen eingestuft werden. Was ist dann erst mit den vielen anderen?   

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Aaron (9 Mai 2004)

*Re: Gute Dialer?*

So, hab mich jetzt mal angemeldet. Ich will mir schließlich nicht nachsagen lassen können, dass ich nicht zu dem von mir gesagten stehe.



			
				Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> In der Tat mag es allerdings ein Beleg für die Seriosität der gesamten Dialerbranche sein, wenn Unternehmen wie GN - sogar von Insidern - als positive Ausnahmen eingestuft werden.



Das selbe würde ich auch über einige Anbieter von Kreditkarten- und Bankeinzugabrechnungen sagen. Und, beim besten Willen, dort kann man nun schon garnicht von ungewollten Leistungen reden.

Obwohl ich letzteres zukünftig selbst in die Hand nehmen werde (wegen den Usern, welche die Anbieter mit falschen Adress-Angaben abzocken).


----------



## jmayer (9 Mai 2004)

Aaron (WS Ltd.) schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ergreife Partei für sie, weil ich seit ziemlich langer Zeit mit ihnen zusammen arbeite, und nur das Beste über sie sagen kann.



ich kann das nicht !



> Zu den zurück gezogenen Dialern: Ist eine recht komische Sache, ich verkneife mir dazu lieber die Kommentare. Artet sonst in Polemik aus.



ich verkneife mir das nicht !

ein Dialer der mehrfach das Wort "kostenlos" verwendet und dann auf der letzten Seite kleingedruckt einen unseriösen Minutenpreis anzeigt ist meiner Ansicht nach eine Unverschämtheit und wie man jetzt ja auch "amtlich" sieht nicht rechtskonform !

die RegTP macht keine "komischen Sachen" sondern schützt unter anderem die Verbraucherrechte gegen solche windige Machenschaften wie z.B. von der Intexus Gmbh

Jürgen


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2004)

"Das größte Schwein im ganzen Land, das ist und bleibt der Denunziant"

KlopFangKrawumm


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> "Das größte Schwein im ganzen Land, das ist und bleibt der Denunziant"
> 
> KlopFangKrawumm



Fühlst Du Dich jetzt besser?


----------



## Heiko (9 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> "Das größte Schwein im ganzen Land, das ist und bleibt der Denunziant"


Jo, klar.
So ein "Denunziant" ist quasi noch schlimmer als der Betrüger weil der "Denunziant" dem Betrüger die Lebensgrundlage entzieht.
Und dann müssen die Kinder des armen Betrügers verhungern weil er kein Geld mehr heim bringt.
Komm mal wieder auf den Teppich...


----------



## Dino (9 Mai 2004)

Nu' lass doch den Troll. Die inzwischen gesammelten Werke des Möchtegern-Chinesen spiegeln hier in aller Öffentlichkeit doch ein recht deutliches Bild von ihm. Vielleicht sollten wir mal alle Posts von ihm in einem eigenen Thread zusammenfassen - damit sich jeder mal ein Bild machen kann, wie sich manche Leute benehmen, denen die Argumente ausgegangen sind.


----------



## peanuts (10 Mai 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Nu' lass doch den Troll. Die inzwischen gesammelten Werke des Möchtegern-Chinesen spiegeln hier in aller Öffentlichkeit doch ein recht deutliches Bild von ihm. Vielleicht sollten wir mal alle Posts von ihm in einem eigenen Thread zusammenfassen - damit sich jeder mal ein Bild machen kann, wie sich manche Leute benehmen, denen die Argumente ausgegangen sind.



Ich plädiere nach wie vor für eine Zwangsregistrierung. Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Mai 2004)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Ich plädiere nach wie vor für eine Zwangsregistrierung. Was spricht dagegen?


Dagegen spricht, dass die Trolle dann auch noch bleiben.  :roll:


----------



## Dino (10 Mai 2004)

Und außerdem:

Warum? Wegen dieses Trolls oder so manchem anderen, der meinte, seine ges(t)ammelten Weisheiten hier hereinblasen zu müssen? Ist doch manchmal ganz erheiternd und verdeutlicht zudem jedermann das Niveau, auf das sich einige Herrschaften begeben.

Und wenn es denn mal gar zu arg wird...schwupps...wech isser...aus den Augen, aber nicht ganz aus dem Sinn...


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

Wie heist es so schön: "Umgang formt den Menschen".


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heist es so schön: "Umgang formt den Menschen".


Na denn, bei uns wird es besser. Der Umgang hier ist deutlich gehoben, nicht nur Analphabeten, wie anderswo


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

@Jurist 

Es heist aber auch:

"Wie man in den Wald hineinschreit , so schallt es hinaus"

Und vielleicht ist dir schon aufgefallen das deine Diskussionspartner sich hier in der letzten Zeit sehr verändert haben.

MZ


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Jurist
> Es heist aber auch:
> "Wie man in den Wald hineinschreit , so schallt es hinaus"
> Und vielleicht ist dir schon aufgefallen das deine Diskussionspartner sich hier in der letzten Zeit sehr verändert haben.
> MZ



Nein, eigentlich nicht. Die juristische Argumentation der Gegenseite hat immer mehr gelitten.  Bei   Dialer&Recht in den Urteilen überwiegen die Entscheidungen, die unseren Vorstellungen entsprechen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

Frage :
Welche juristische Argumentation der Gegenseite kennst du denn ?

Die auf "dialerundrecht" ?

Welchen juristischen Sieg hast du eigentlich erzielt ?
Wer ist eigentlich zu einer deiner Verhandlungen gekommen ?

Um welchen Streitwert hast du dich nochmal gestritten ?

Traurig ist , das du alles in einen Topf wirfst.

Vielleicht solltest du dir mal ein paar Praxisinformationen von Reducal holen.

Wenn du nunauch auf das Niveau von dvill und Co steigst - dann viel Freude hier im Forum.

MZ


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2004)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Ich plädiere nach wie vor für eine Zwangsregistrierung. Was spricht dagegen?


Ich.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Frage :
> Welche juristische Argumentation der Gegenseite kennst du denn ?
> Die auf "dialerundrecht" ?
> Welchen juristischen Sieg hast du eigentlich erzielt ?
> ...


http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agberlinwedding080903.htm
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4164
Frage doch Frau Assessor jur. K. bei nexnet. Übrigens Deine Kritik an dvill ist unberechtigt. 
Weiter solltest Du Deine vollmundigen Sprüche auch durch einige Argumente untermauern. Was meinst Du mit Praxisinformationen? Ferner solltest Du Dich anmelden, wenn Du hier ernst genommen werden willst.
So MZ: Jetzt Deine Referenzen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

Ne. Zuerst Deine. Ein Versäumnissurteil um knapp 48Euro ist wohl keins. 
Sozusagen: Gewonnen ohne Gegenwehr....... :bussi: 

Hanna


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2004)

@ MZ, Hanna

...mit Verlaub, ich finde diese Diskussion destruktiv und echt bescheuert. Wenn Dir das nicht passt, was der Jurist hier vom Stapel lässt, dann ist das Ansichtssache. Geschadet hat er mit seinen Postings hier jedenfalls bislang niemandem, der von einer Mehrwertnummer als End-"Kunde" betroffen wurde. Im Gegensatz dazu fallen seine Ideen, Anregungen und Stellungnahmen immer wieder auf fruchtbaren Boden.


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Mai 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Nu' lass doch den Troll. Die inzwischen gesammelten Werke des Möchtegern-Chinesen spiegeln hier in aller Öffentlichkeit doch ein recht deutliches Bild von ihm. Vielleicht sollten wir mal alle Posts von ihm in einem eigenen Thread zusammenfassen - damit sich jeder mal ein Bild machen kann, wie sich manche Leute benehmen, denen die Argumente ausgegangen sind.



:dafuer:

Als geschlossenes Forum (Nur-Lesen) unter Off-Topic - die sind ja so bescheuert, dass sie eigentlich schon wieder lustig sind ...


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ne. Zuerst Deine. Ein Versäumnissurteil um knapp 48Euro ist wohl keins.
> Sozusagen: Gewonnen ohne Gegenwehr....... :bussi:
> Hanna



Erstens, der Streitwert sagt nichts zur Arbeit, die eine Sache macht.
Zweitens, da es eine negative Feststellungsklage war, war nicht damit zu rechnen, dass nexnet nicht antritt.
Drittens, zu der Zeit, war bei vielen Amtsgerichten noch die Auffasung zu finden, dass bereits der Einzelverbindungsnachweis, als Nachweis für einen Vertragsschluss ausreichend ist.
Viertens, wenn Du Gelegenheit haben solltest mit einer bestimmten Darmstädter Rechtsanwaltskanzlei in Kontakt zu kommen, dann frage dort nach, ob sie mit der in dem Verfahren vor dem Amtsgericht Wedding entwickelten Argumentation leichtes Spiel haben.
Noch Fragen?


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Mai 2004)

:vlol: na das ist doch mal eine Spitzenargumentation:

Ich habe keine Sachargumente, stecke den Kopf in den Sand und erscheine nicht zur Verteidigung meiner Position, nachdem ich zunächst frech einen Anspruch behauptet habe -

und dann werfe ich dem rundum siegreichen Gegner auch noch vor, kampflos gewonnen zu haben.

Merkst du eigentlich selber, wie lächerlich das klingt, MZ/Hanna?


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

Nein. Ich bemerke nur die Lächerlichkeit, sich mit Sachen zu schmücken, die NICHTS mit eigenem "Können" zu tun haben. Wenn ich vor einem AG (bei einem Streitwert von unter 50 Euro) ein Verfahren durch Nichterscheinen gewinne, dann rühme ich mich nicht als "DER VERFECHTER DES NICHTDIALERADELS". Ich würde meine großen wichtigen und schweren Fälle beschreiben. Vor allem als "Jurist" mit Examen.

Hanna


----------



## dvill (10 Mai 2004)

Soweit ich mich an den Fall erinnern kann, ging es um eine unbestrittene Einwahl einer Minderjährigen, bei der man nach der üblichen "Logik" gesagt hätte: Wenn die Einwahl erfolgt ist, muss gezahlt werden.

Genau das ist nicht passiert. Mit guter Verteidigung konnte diese Konsequenz abgewendet werden. Dies sogar so gut, dass die Forderungssteller nicht einmal die Peinlichkeit erleben wollten, diesen Ausgang persönlich im Gericht abzuholen.

Das zeigt, wie unsicher die Forderungen gegenüber den "unbewusst Zahlungswilligen" in Wirklichkeit sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

@Hanna/Klopfer 

*Dieter Nuhr*


----------



## Raimund (10 Mai 2004)

*Fehl am Platz!*

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
@hanna klopfer,

besser hier melden:

Jagin Forum

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

*Von wegen Augen auf...Intexus GmbH*

Die zunehmende Verbreitung dieser Dialer finde ich einfach schrecklich. Einfach was bei Google gesucht und schon klappten die Fenster auf wie wild. Einige auch ganz locker ohne Preisangabe!

*[]*

Ganz ehrlich-jeder von uns weiß doch, hier soll betrogen werden. Als DSL Nutzer lehne ich mich ja auch entspannt zurück, nur diese sinnlose Vergeudung von Zeit... Auf eine schwarze Liste bei google setzen und den Provider verklagen.

Ich denke, so eine Liste mit schwarzen Schafen kann dem Unsinn ein ende machen und diese [...]* von Intexus GmbH brandmarken.
 Intexus GmbH sind aufdringlich und wollen mich zu etwas übertölpeln, was ich nicht will!

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_
_*[One more Edit: Siehe NUB - Dino]_


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

*Re: Von wegen Augen auf...Intexus GmbH*

Und Visa, Amex, Mastercard, Viva, MTV, Finanzamt und BFA wollen auch immer mein "Bestes". Was hat den Intexus getan? Intexus sind aufdringlich? Habe ich was verpasst oder ist Intexus nicht ein Carrier?
Wenn ich meinen Telefonhörer hochhebe, finde ich es auch "aufdringlich" das da immer der T-Com-Freiton kommt.

Gast


----------



## Antidialer (16 Mai 2004)

*Re: Von wegen Augen auf...Intexus GmbH*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und Visa, Amex, Mastercard, Viva, MTV, Finanzamt und BFA wollen auch immer mein "Bestes". Was hat den Intexus getan? Intexus sind aufdringlich? Habe ich was verpasst oder ist Intexus nicht ein Carrier?
> Wenn ich meinen Telefonhörer hochhebe, finde ich es auch "aufdringlich" das da immer der T-Com-Freiton kommt.
> 
> Gast



Ich sag es ganz einfach: Wenn man nicht weiß, worüber man schreibt, sollte man sich raushalten! Intexus ist kein Carrier, sondern lediglich ein Dialerbetreiber (Abkömmling von Mainpaen), der es mit den Vorgaben der RegTP nicht all zu genau nimmt.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Mai 2004)

*Re: Von wegen Augen auf...Intexus GmbH*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und Visa, Amex, Mastercard, Viva, MTV, Finanzamt und BFA wollen auch immer mein "Bestes". Was hat den Intexus getan? Intexus sind aufdringlich? Habe ich was verpasst oder ist Intexus nicht ein Carrier?
> Wenn ich meinen Telefonhörer hochhebe, finde ich es auch "aufdringlich" das da immer der T-Com-Freiton kommt.
> 
> Gast



Für alle (außer den Finanzbehörden) gilt: Kündigen und Tschüß. Sogar von der T-Com ist dann nix mehr zu hören im Hörer ...

Und bei der Vorstellung, dass solchereiner hier wählen darf, fällt mir sogar eine Lösung gegen die Steuerbehörden ein: Auswandern - z.B. hierher


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

*0900-Dialer*

hallo!
auch bei uns hat ein dialer eine summe von 150 euro auf der letzten telefonrechnung verursacht!!! jetzt habe ich gerade die nummer, um die es sich handelt (0900-90001214) bei der reg tp eingegeben und herausgefunden, dass es sich ebenfalls um einen dialer von intexus gmbh oder so handelt. 

was bedeutet das jetzt genau und wie kann ich jetzt weiter vorgehen? 
heißt das, es muss irgendwo draufgeklickt worden sein?
die verbraucherzentrale meinte allerdings, wenn es sich um einen registrierten dialer handelt, wär es schwieriger dagegen vorzugehen..

ich würd mich über eine schnelle rückmeldung dazu freuen,

liebe grüße
jana


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 Juni 2004)

*Re: 0900-Dialer*



			
				jana schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt habe ich gerade die nummer, um die es sich handelt (0900-90001214) bei der reg tp eingegeben und herausgefunden, dass es sich ebenfalls um einen dialer von intexus gmbh oder so handelt.


Bei mir sagt die Datenbank 


			
				RegTP Datenbank zu 90090001214 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Datensätze die ihren Suchkriterien entsprechen gefunden.
> Überprüfen Sie Bitte Ihre Eingabe


Bitte noch einmal ueberpruefen, ob die Rufnummer wirklich stimmt, und ggf. nochmal posten. Ansonsten hast Du gute Karten, mit Verweis auf fehlende Registrierung der Zahlung zu widersprechen. 

Sollte es tatsaechlich ein registrierter Intexus Dialer sein, ist ein Widerspruch vermutlich schwieriger. Ich kann zur Konformitaet nichts definitives sagen, aber dort muss man meiner Erfahrung nach durchaus 3mal OK eingegeben haben. Ein Widerspruch hat dann nur Aussicht auf Erfolg, wenn tatsaechlich ein Verstoss gegen die Vorschriften vorliegt (mangelhafte Infos, keine Eingabe von 3mal OK) und man das irgendwie nachweisen kann. 

Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Juni 2004)

Langsam wg. Intexus: 

Denen gehört die Telefonnummer. Welcher Dialer hier im Boot ist, steht noch nicht fest. Den musst du zunächst auf deinem PC finden - oder dir vom Anbieter nennen lassen - schau hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4163

Und für einen rechtmäßigen Dialer (wenn es einer war) gilt: Ohne Draufklicken ist nicht - wenn nie geklickt werden musste, ist es kein rechtmäßiger Dialer. Aber Näheres hierzu dann am konkreten Programm, wenn eruiert ...


----------



## Eniac (9 Juni 2004)

Aaron (WS Ltd.) schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ergreife Partei für sie, weil ich seit ziemlich langer Zeit mit ihnen zusammen arbeite, und nur das Beste über sie sagen kann.


Weil die Dich immer pünktlich ausgezahlt haben oder warum?


> Intexus, bzw. Mainpean war seit je her das einzigste Unternehmen, welches intensiv mit der freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle, als auch mit den Behörden zusammengearbeitet hat (und das schon sehr viel früher, als die RegTP kam).



Wie gut diese mutwillige Selbstkontrolle bisher funktioniert hat, muss ich hier ja wohl nicht noch extra erwähnen.

BTW: Was ist eigentlich aus der berüchtigten Internet Betrug & Spamming geworden? Heissen die jetzt auch anders oder sind die ganz in der Versenkung verschwunden?


Eniac


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Aaron (WS Ltd.) schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaja Eniac...auch wenn du es nicht glauben willst - sie zahlen immer pünktlich  :lol: 
... und ich denke, du kannst dein Halbwissen im H....-Forum lassen  :splat: ... wo es hingehört!

Gruss... ein Webmaster der nicht nur alles kostenlos anbietet.


----------



## Marnie (9 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gruss... ein Webmaster der nicht nur alles kostenlos anbietet.



Stellt jetzt für mich nicht wirklich eine Überraschung dar!  :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

...diese Antwort in diesem Forum mir auch nicht  :crazy:


----------



## dotshead (10 Juni 2004)

*Re: Fehl am Platz!*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> @hanna klopfer,
> 
> besser hier melden:
> ...



Sorry ich habe die URLim Zitat  lieber entfernt, da doch auch Links auf das J*G*-Forum gegen die NUB dieses Forums verstossen dürften, da dort mehr als genug Banner- und Textlink-Werbung auf kommerzielle Webseiten sind.


----------



## Eniac (10 Juni 2004)

> jaja Eniac...auch wenn du es nicht glauben willst - sie zahlen immer pünktlich  :lol: 

Das glaube ich gern, ist aber für dieses Forum irrevlevant.

> ... und ich denke, du kannst dein Halbwissen im H....-Forum lassen  :splat: ... wo es hingehört!

Vielleicht verziehst Du Dich mal ganz schnell zurück ins D....center oder ins J....-Forum.


> Gruss... ein Webmaster der nicht nur alles kostenlos anbietet.

Ausser den kostenlosen Zugangstools[TM] natürlich.


Grüsse von einem bei dem es alles umsonst gibt


----------

